# generator over voltage issue



## stockman (Nov 18, 2014)

My Yamaha is running at about 165 volts from the 120 volt outlets. I checked frequency with a fluke 87 with PWM. Running about 62-63 hertz. I can manually move the linkage to slow the engine down but my frequency drops as well. Any ideas?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What model Yamaha?

Test it with a load on it, a light or something, not open circuit.


----------



## stockman (Nov 18, 2014)

Its a YG6600DE . I am pretty sure I did with a drill running. It seems about the same maybe a bit less


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Frequency is a function of the RPM. 62-63hz is normal with a light load. It should be closer to 60 hz as you reach max load.

Your voltage regulator may have failed.


----------



## stockman (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll give that a shot. Thank you


----------

